# PCV Valve Recall



## sammyscruze (Jul 23, 2019)

So I received this letter in the mail today, would be nice if they came up with an newly designed Valve cover to end this issue once and for all.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not a recall, it's just extended warranty. There's multiple threads on it. They aren't going to redesign the entire PCV system on a car that's been out of production for 4 years.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Got the letter today and I just laughed. The car is slightly outside the mileage limits.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StickySpecial Coverage - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020) #N202299080


----------

